# 2022/2023 Snowboards Hype & Disappointment Thread



## shasty

It is that time of the year. Next year's catalogs are coming out.

Zuzupopo starting to upload some already, there are a few extra catalogs of Burton and Capita at EZloungin (which I probably shouldn't just copy-paste links here without permission)






zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo







www.zuzupopo.com


----------



## Surgeon

Salomon: the Assassin is really nice looking, not entirely sold on the Huck Knife's look. No more Villain, replaced by the Abstract. While I've never been a big fan of the Sleepwalker's design (targeted to kids, definitely not me) it looks even moreso juvenile this year... yuck. The Iris I can dig (similar to my '03 Burton Canyon) but that cartoon planet: nope.
Niche boards always look so damn good.
The Endeavour Alchemy colors are dope too!


----------



## Etienne

From another thread: how is the Asymulator gone? This could have been so much more than an oddity…

Super Stoked for the Mega Merc and Powder racer split though! It almost makes me question my plans to buy a Slash Vertical and/or a Sashimi split.


----------



## justin_c

Same. I'm not surprised the Asymulator is gone though. I was just hoping for a non-black graphic for next year. Oh well.


----------



## drblast

Salomon's lineup is tight. I like what they've done with Pro versions of most things, it's much easier to figure out the catalog. Kind of wish other brands did that instead of having 50 very similar boards with different names and prices. With Salomon if you figure out what kind of board you want and then if you want the stiffer high-end one get the Pro.


----------



## Surgeon

drblast said:


> Salomon's lineup is tight. I like what they've done with Pro versions of most things, it's much easier to figure out the catalog. Kind of wish other brands did that instead of having 50 very similar boards with different names and prices. With Salomon if you figure out what kind of board you want and then if you want the stiffer high-end one get the Pro.


Agreed, it's simple and streamlined.
They're not much of a "in" brand but I'm a big fan of their stuff, including bindings and boots. I just wish the boots were warmer and that the dialogue came with the SJ and Boa lacing (like the launch).
Not much overlap in the line-up either. Many boards in the same category but all of them have their specific place/niche, even the sleepwalker, which is the priced-down version of the villain/abstract.


----------



## Snowdaddy

Yes, Salomon boards and boots look nice for next year.


----------



## GregT943

I need to pick up a dancehaul before they make it yellow, just like the look of this years board better. Surprised some well liked women's boards were dropped and not replaced. Niche dropped the Ember, and Solomon dropped the Pillow Talk.


----------



## Snowdaddy

GregT943 said:


> I need to pick up a dancehaul before they make it yellow, just like the look of this years board better. Surprised some well liked women's boards were dropped and not replaced. Niche dropped the Ember, and Solomon dropped the Pillow Talk.


They have the High Path and Dancehaul instead of the Pillow Talk (which was a lame name anyway). Salomon already got rid of the First Call (which was a good name) and replaced it with the Dancehaul.


----------



## Nivek

Actually stoked that the Nidecker Alpha and the KaonX still have the same graphic next year as I was too broke to justify spending money on snowboard stuff. Hopefully next year.


----------



## boisell

GregT943 said:


> I need to pick up a dancehaul before they make it yellow, just like the look of this years board better. Surprised some well liked women's boards were dropped and not replaced. Niche dropped the Ember, and Solomon dropped the Pillow Talk.


It looks like they just added sizes in the Pyre for Niche and Salomon may be seeing more sales in Dancehauls and other boards. There's a def trend toward unisex boards.


----------



## Nivek

GregT943 said:


> I need to pick up a dancehaul before they make it yellow, just like the look of this years board better. Surprised some well liked women's boards were dropped and not replaced. *Niche dropped the Ember*, and Solomon dropped the Pillow Talk.


Combined with the Pyre. Goes down to a 40


----------



## Nivek

boisell said:


> It looks like they just added sizes in the Pyre for Niche and Salomon may be seeing more sales in Dancehauls and other boards. *There's a def trend toward unisex boards*.


This


----------



## boisell

justin_c said:


> Same. I'm not surprised the Asymulator is gone though. I was just hoping for a non-black graphic for next year. Oh well.


I was hoping for a "mega" or "super" version of it.


----------



## NT.Thunder

Love the look of the new Jones Mind Expander


----------



## Nivek

NT.Thunder said:


> Love the look of the new Jones Mind Expander


The whole Christenson line looks real good


----------



## shasty

Nivek said:


> The whole Christenson line looks real good


What do yall think about Mind Expander adding camber and bringing inserts front? I think it's a wrong move.


----------



## NT.Thunder

shasty said:


> What do yall think about Mind Expander adding camber and bringing inserts front? I think it's a wrong move.


Looks very Rome Ravine and probably moving more towards a truer alll mountain freeride category board - the ultra-mind expander looks like fun.


----------



## Jkb818

shasty said:


> What do yall think about Mind Expander adding camber and bringing inserts front? I think it's a wrong move.


Link to this? Only seeing the surf rocker version on the site.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NT.Thunder

The Ultra and Standard ME profiles below - they're in the OP line 22/23 catalogues


----------



## AC93

shasty said:


> It is that time of the year.. Next year's catalogs are coming out.
> 
> Zuzupopo starting to upload some already, there's a few extra catalogs of Burton and Capita at EZloungin (which I probably shouldn't just copy paste links here without permission)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.zuzupopo.com


Link to the new burton catalog?


----------



## Nivek

shasty said:


> What do yall think about Mind Expander adding camber and bringing inserts front? I think it's a wrong move.


Curious. I haven’t been able to get on the Ultra ME, but I was never a fan of the ME outside of straight pow. Not a fan of how the contact points drove. Maybe camber, and hopefully a little lighter flex with it, will make that better. I’ll try to get on one, that shape has SO much potential.


----------



## Nivek

AC93 said:


> Link to the new burton catalog?


Never really links to that. Burton keeps their digital catalogue pretty under wraps. Just gonna have to go to the underbelly of the Internet at Ez to see what gets posted.


----------



## Jkb818

Looks like they kept the surf rocker for the storm chaser. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkb818

Nivek said:


> Curious. I haven’t been able to get on the Ultra ME, but I was never a fan of the ME outside of straight pow. Not a fan of how the contact points drove. Maybe camber, and hopefully a little lighter flex with it, will make that better. I’ll try to get on one, that shape has SO much potential.


Agreed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisZed

GregT943 said:


> I need to pick up a dancehaul before they make it yellow, just like the look of this years board better. Surprised some well liked women's boards were dropped and not replaced. Niche dropped the Ember, and Solomon dropped the Pillow Talk.


They didn’t drop the ember. The sizes are still there.


----------



## SEWiShred

I like the art on the endeavors, reminds me of the 00s bright obnoxious boards (which I love) but they are more subdued with black but still colorful. Also good to see Flow bring back their obnoxiously responsive NX2 high end models. They dropped the NX2-GT a year or two ago, which is a bummer because they were all metal and extremely responsive. Seems like they tried to head back into that direction with the new NX2-Carbon models.


----------



## Etienne

Nidecker is getting into the split game, at last! Very, very intrigued by that Escape Split 👀 I'm still waiting for some real review of that Thruster, looks like a great board and an unexpected challenger to the Danchehaul (different shape, but quite the same freeride/carve that can do big tricks kind of program).

Slash being itself and doesn't need to do anything else! I am even questionning having both the Vertical and the Straight (and god knows my Straight is well over 100 days!)


----------



## boisell

The new Slash ATV looks interesting, if they dial back the stiffness, could be a great board.


----------



## shasty

Some of Whitelines preview: 









New Snowboard Gear Preview | Winter 2022-2023


First look at next season's new snowboard gear for winter 22/23




whitelines.com


----------



## Pablo$

Too short but savory preview of Yes (I'm feeling the UnInc PYL)

Here.


----------



## Jkb818

New Orca looks solid...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig64

Jkb818 said:


> New Orca looks solid...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Always a crowd favourite???


----------



## boisell

Pablo$ said:


> Too short but savory preview of Yes (I'm feeling the UnInc PYL)
> 
> Here.


Pretty stoked for all the new Uninc designs and looks like a "super" Standard and a toned down Optimistic, like they're trying to find a happy medium between the Y and old Optimistic feel.


----------



## Jkb818

I need a Yes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoarderHack89

Link to Capita catalog ??


----------



## AC93

Would like to know when the YES AFH comes out.


----------



## Rip154

ya didnt they leak pics of that thing early last year or before that?


----------



## AC93

Rip154 said:


> ya didnt they leak pics of that thing early last year or before that?


Think it was last year.


----------



## lymerock

Pablo$ said:


> Too short but savory preview of Yes (I'm feeling the UnInc PYL)
> 
> Here.


RIP 420 Uninc/Pro20


----------



## Jkb818

lymerock said:


> RIP 420 Uninc/Pro20


No more 420?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lymerock

Jkb818 said:


> No more 420?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pro20 was a new board 2 years ago, based around the 420 but with 4mm camber (on the 152). this year they replaced the Pro20 with the 420 Uninc JPS which was similar to the pro but with no camber. Now it looks like for next year they ditched the 420 Uninc and have the "first pow" coming out? no clue what that will be. the regular 420 is being carried over.


----------



## BoarderHack89

Funny I was curious what Salomon everyone was riding at this years X games. I assumed huck knife but wasn’t sure. Lots of huck knifes Pros out there


----------



## dwdesign

Pretty cool Casey Willax X Lago Snowboards collab on the Double Barrel.








Casey Willax X Lago Snowboards Double Barrel


Ladies and Gentlemen. The Casey Willax pro model. From Casey: "My life is split between snowboarding and surfing and I love documenting it all so the camera aperture in the middle of the board is what splits my life between the two. My good friend Mike Dawson shot the photo of Mount Hood and...



www.lagosnowboards.com


----------



## NT.Thunder

Uggghhh, hate it!


----------



## Pablo$

That looks like if Whole Foods sold snowboards.


----------



## dwdesign

100% fugly. My "pretty cool" comment was meant more for that Casey got a "pro" model from Lago.


----------



## Gregg LaPointe

I think yes and jones are killing it.


----------



## Etienne

boisell said:


> The new Slash ATV looks interesting, if they dial back the stiffness, could be a great board.


That's pretty much the same as previous years, no?
I hope they leave the flex the same though, it's nice to have that kind of aggressive freeride boards. 

Edit: missed the 3d shape on the tips! Maybe it will be a bit more forgiving at slower speed then...


----------



## Bertrand

dwdesign said:


> Pretty cool Casey Willax X Lago Snowboards collab on the Double Barrel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casey Willax X Lago Snowboards Double Barrel
> 
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen. The Casey Willax pro model. From Casey: "My life is split between snowboarding and surfing and I love documenting it all so the camera aperture in the middle of the board is what splits my life between the two. My good friend Mike Dawson shot the photo of Mount Hood and...
> 
> 
> 
> www.lagosnowboards.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 161390


I like it. I guess I am in the minority 😀


----------



## SEWiShred

dwdesign said:


> Pretty cool Casey Willax X Lago Snowboards collab on the Double Barrel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casey Willax X Lago Snowboards Double Barrel
> 
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen. The Casey Willax pro model. From Casey: "My life is split between snowboarding and surfing and I love documenting it all so the camera aperture in the middle of the board is what splits my life between the two. My good friend Mike Dawson shot the photo of Mount Hood and...
> 
> 
> 
> www.lagosnowboards.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 161390


Graphics are better than last years at least. Still a pretty great board. The avacado thing is kinda weird but at least it's on the bottom.

And yes, Huck Knives are everywhere, To the point I have to make sure my bindings are the right ones and I just don't blindly pick up a Huck Knife off the rack.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

I mentioned in another thread but I’m pretty confused about the new direction Jones is taking the Mind Expander. Seems like just another Freeride board now.


----------



## Pablo$

BOARDSOURCE SNOWBOARDS 2022/23 RETAIL BUYER’S GUIDE


----------



## 16gkid

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I mentioned in another thread but I’m pretty confused about the new direction Jones is taking the Mind Expander. Seems like just another Freeride board now.


looks like they are giving it the pig/orca treatment


----------



## boisell

Etienne said:


> That's pretty much the same as previous years, no?
> I hope they leave the flex the same though, it's nice to have that kind of aggressive freeride boards.
> 
> Edit: missed the 3d shape on the tips! Maybe it will be a bit more forgiving at slower speed then...


They also put some 0 camber in the tips, looks more playful. It's the same camber layout as the Asymulator and Super DOA plus powder friendly tips although I don't know if Slash knows the meaning of playful hahaha.


----------



## ridethecliche

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I mentioned in another thread but I’m pretty confused about the new direction Jones is taking the Mind Expander. Seems like just another Freeride board now.





16gkid said:


> looks like they are giving it the pig/orca treatment


Yeah isn't the Me-twin their take on the Freestyle elements of riding?


----------



## BoarderHack89

SEWiShred said:


> Graphics are better than last years at least. Still a pretty great board. The avacado thing is kinda weird but at least it's on the bottom.
> 
> And yes, Huck Knives are everywhere, To the point I have to make sure my bindings are the right ones and I just don't blindly pick up a Huck Knife off the rack.


 I’m picking one up with Union stratas . Hopefully lives up to the hype. Evo says flex a 3, but Salomon site has it in their middle
Slot? Soften then medium?


----------



## Etienne

boisell said:


> although I don't know if Slash knows the meaning of playful hahaha.


I think the happy place is a pretty playful board. But the for the guns they are, the ATV and Straight are super nimble and easy. I absolutely love my Straight when cruising mellow sidehits, very predictable and easy to manoeuvre, if a bit catchy (and still, not that much).


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

16gkid said:


> looks like they are giving it the pig/orca treatment


That’s too bad. The old mind expander is a truly unique ride.


----------



## boisell

Etienne said:


> I think the happy place is a pretty playful board. But the for the guns they are, the ATV and Straight are super nimble and easy. I absolutely love my Straight when cruising mellow sidehits, very predictable and easy to manoeuvre, if a bit catchy (and still, not that much).


I'm hoping that 0 camber in the tips makes it less catchy and easier to be lazy. If that's the case. I'm def getting one.


----------



## SEWiShred

BoarderHack89 said:


> I’m picking one up with Union stratas . Hopefully lives up to the hype. Evo says flex a 3, but Salomon site has it in their middle
> Slot? Soften then medium?


For me, Huck Knife is perfect for buttering and stuff but it can still hit decent snow and runs at 30mph before it starts to get sketchy and shake. Though I am pretty strong and heavy. But I like the Huck Knife because it seems to fit the perfect spot between park board that's forgiving and something that you can still push a bit. But FYI I hate noodle rocker park boards so as someone who is used to camber types and boards being stiff it feels amazing to me. If you are used to park boards and rockers and stuff you might not like it as much. I bought a Rome Artifact Rocker, total noodle rocker, and I really disliked it. Completely unresponsive, so forgiving I used to tell myself if I crash I'm just throwing my sh*t in the creek and giving up snowboarding.

Just so you know at least a little what kind of boarder I am before you take my advice on it.


----------



## Surgeon

BoarderHack89 said:


> Funny I was curious what Salomon everyone was riding at this years X games. I assumed huck knife but wasn’t sure. Lots of huck knifes Pros out there


Wasn't it the "Blue Fire" edition of the HK pro? It's still relatively under wraps but there are a few pictures floating around.
That particular image doesn't mention "blue fire" but I've seen it on IG named that way.


----------



## BoarderHack89

so that’s the base I’ve been seeing all over. Looks like a few people have an all black top sheet which is the pro, and a few have the one you posted


----------



## Surgeon

BoarderHack89 said:


> so that’s the base I’ve been seeing all over. Looks like a few people have an all black top sheet which is the pro, and a few have the one you posted


Yeah, I think you got it.


----------



## PersyDonkers

dwdesign said:


> Pretty cool Casey Willax X Lago Snowboards collab on the Double Barrel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casey Willax X Lago Snowboards Double Barrel
> 
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen. The Casey Willax pro model. From Casey: "My life is split between snowboarding and surfing and I love documenting it all so the camera aperture in the middle of the board is what splits my life between the two. My good friend Mike Dawson shot the photo of Mount Hood and...
> 
> 
> 
> www.lagosnowboards.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 161390


So sick. That's rad He's getting a board.


----------



## PersyDonkers

GregT943 said:


> I need to pick up a dancehaul before they make it yellow, just like the look of this years board better. Surprised some well liked women's boards were dropped and not replaced. Niche dropped the Ember, and Solomon dropped the Pillow Talk.


Definitely planned on the dancehaul being my next board but seems like every year they make it uglier. Wouldnt mind tracking the original gold colorway.


----------



## Jkb818

Is the new Niche catalog available?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwdesign

Jkb818 said:


> Is the new Niche catalog available?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes... via link in the first post.


----------



## ridethecliche

Jkb818 said:


> Is the new Niche catalog available?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like the ember is gone and replaced with the pyre in sizes 140-160, going up by 5s. Makes sense imho as the boards were the same and now folks will actually buy the size they need instead of avoiding the smaller ones since they're "women's boards".


----------



## Mellowlecti

Jkb818 said:


> Is the new Niche catalog available?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











Niche - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo







www.zuzupopo.com


----------



## Jkb818

My bad I found it. Feeling the new Pyre and Maelstrom. Although I want these boards every season. [emoji1787]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoarderHack89

Looks like Gnu isn’t out yet ?


----------



## AC93

Some more links:






2023 Snowboard Gear Preview - Sneak Peak | evo


Get a sneak peak of the best new snowboard gear for the next winter from top brands like Burton, Lib Tech, Arbor, CAPiTA, Nitro & More




www.evo.com













New Snowboard Gear Preview | Winter 2022-2023


First look at next season's new snowboard gear for winter 22/23




whitelines.com


----------



## BoarderHack89

THEY’RE BRINGING BACK THE GNU 4!!!! I was bummed they discontinued it, was looking to stash one for when mine was done. Very cool!!


----------



## Mellowlecti

BoarderHack89 said:


> Link to Capita catalog ??





https://golgoda.com/PDF/22-23CAPiTA.pdf


----------



## Mellowlecti

Vans 22/23 catalog 


https://golgoda.com/PDF/VANS-2223.pdf


----------



## Mellowlecti

☆2022-2023 SNOWBOARD WEB CATALOG☆ | スノーボード GOLGODA ゴルゴダ







golgoda.com





few other catalogs on here.


----------



## Jelly817

I don't feel like the Jones MT graphic this year is an improvement. It looks like a design they would've done three or four years ago. Last years design was something awesome and new but it seems they're reverting back to the old style art.


----------



## stealthyc

Did I miss Never Summer or Gnu/Lib Tech catalogs?


----------



## BoarderHack89

stealthyc said:


> Did I miss Never Summer or Gnu/Lib Tech catalogs?


 The EVO link has previews, haven’t seen a full catalog


----------



## Mellowlecti

stealthyc said:


> Did I miss Never Summer or Gnu/Lib Tech catalogs?


Gnu - https://www.advance-j.com/downloads/22-23/GNU.pdf
Lib - https://www.advance-j.com/downloads/22-23/LIB.pdf


----------



## stealthyc

BoarderHack89 said:


> The EVO link has previews, haven’t seen a full catalog


It wouldn't load Gnu yesterday, but now I see that. NS still isn't showing anything.


Mellowlecti said:


> Gnu - https://www.advance-j.com/downloads/22-23/GNU.pdf
> Lib - https://www.advance-j.com/downloads/22-23/LIB.pdf


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## NT.Thunder

Love the GNU line-up


----------



## Mellowlecti

NT.Thunder said:


> Love the GNU line-up


I can’t wait to see the Ride boards. 30th anniversary I think and that new Russell Windfield pro Algorythm is so sick. Best board graphics in a long time.


----------



## BoarderHack89

NT.Thunder said:


> Love the GNU line-up


 Won’t load for me , dammit


----------



## BoarderHack89

Looks like I’m waiting for next season to pull
The trigger on some Bent Metal Axtions. Prefer the colors, and that’s what really matters


----------



## Etienne

The more I think about Nidecker finally doing some splits, the more I disappointed there is no Mellow split... 

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nivek

Etienne said:


> The more I think about Nidecker finally doing some splits, the more I disappointed there is no Mellow split...
> 
> Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


I'm on board with this thought, for sure. Prime shape for a split.


----------



## AC93

A few pages from the Burton catalog:






Burton 22-23 product preview : Silent-Insider


Full product line is being leaked🙈




www.reddit.com






__
https://www.reddit.com/r/snowboarding/comments/rx1zme


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/snowboarding/comments/rxyzmr


----------



## eaties

Anybody got the ride catalog


----------



## NT.Thunder

Moss Moss - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo


----------



## Yeahti87

Not really stoked on the new models so far while some really good boards like Capita Asymulator or Salomon Ultimate Ride are discontinued.

My friend got the Nidecker Supermatic so I might be able to try it soon. Looks promising.

I also like the new Nitro Pantera shape: 



I hope they keep the sidecut in high 9s.


----------



## mjayvee

Yeahti87 said:


> Not really stoked on the new models so far while some really good boards like *Capita* *Asymulator* or Salomon Ultimate Ride are discontinued.
> 
> My friend got the Nidecker Supermatic so I might be able to try it soon. Looks promising.
> 
> I also like the new Nitro Pantera shape:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they keep the sidecut in high 9s.


Once I saw the Asymulator was being discontinued, it prompted me to finally get one. I was lucky enough to get the last 156 on the shelf.


----------



## barry831125

Yes Warca looks like a board with a fun shape  Interested in seeing the detailed specs of it...


----------



## Etienne

Forgot that Swoard has been demoing a wider, softboot only, board. Supposedly work great with negative angles and flies in powder… sounds like a more aggressive Korua to me. To be produced next year apparently.



__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ridethecliche

Haven't seen an arbor catalog but looks like iguchi might be going short wide with a board finally?



https://www.snowcountry.eu/arbor-satori-camber-22-23.html



looks so rad.


----------



## DaveMcI

A bit off topic but the anti-hype of Gilson was an understatement. I got to ride one recently and wow did it suck. It felt like driving a car that's rear wheels pointed in any direction they felt like. I traded with a kid on the lift. He should have ditched me and upgraded to my mercury. I urge anyone who can try one to try cause there really isn't anything like it.


----------



## Jkb818

ridethecliche said:


> Haven't seen an arbor catalog but looks like iguchi might be going short wide with a board finally?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.snowcountry.eu/arbor-satori-camber-22-23.html
> 
> 
> 
> looks so rad.


that is a thing of beauty


----------



## boisell

barry831125 said:


> Yes Warca looks like a board with a fun shape  Interested in seeing the detailed specs of it...


It looks like the commercial version of that board that they floated a couple years ago at one of the shows. Just took out the powder hulls.


----------



## BobbyGrand

Wow lots of cool stuff for 22-23

Agreed Pantera looks amazing! No more bi-radial sidecut or damast base - dig the mostly black top sheet too. 
Salomon super 8 pro and highpath look interesting 
Graphic for BSOD is cool - same for the superpig


----------



## RadDad801

Anyone have a link to the 23' Volcom catalog? I know it's out there as I have seen a page from it.










I don't know about that new BSOD top sheet. Looks like it is just black wood texture with a Capita logo in the middle?


----------



## super-rad

The newest episode the Slush Video Magazine has a segment from the trade show - good look at few new boards. I was interested to see the K2 Antidote that Sage was riding during Natty Select.

Segment starts at 6:30 if anyone is curious


----------



## boardoftheworld

I've been a fan of the updates in 2022 Capita Ultrafear. However, it says the 2023 is getting a Sintruded base. It has me leaning more to the Outsiders for 2023 instead.


----------



## justin_c

Bummer, looks like this year's Ultrafear is the one to get, V1 RCR + sintered


----------



## RadDad801

Finally found what looks like next years Volcom Catalog. Some of the images are just photoshopped color changes from last years, so it seems kinda strange.









22-23 VOLCOM.pdf







drive.google.com


----------



## Jackoo

Anybody find new Yes hybrid or uninc hybrid? I just saw same design from 21/22 on the original hybrid.


----------



## boisell

Jackoo said:


> Anybody find new Yes hybrid or uninc hybrid? I just saw same design from 21/22 on the original hybrid.


It's here, YES 2223 TECH POSTER, they're keeping the hybrid top sheet design for another year. My guess is it's due to supply chain issues early in the season. They did the same with the PYL and Jackpot this year.


----------



## scsurf

Anyone seen a 2023 Now catalog?


----------



## Jkb818

Anyone see if the Burton Showstopper was removed for 23?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_wallcrawler

boisell said:


> It's here, YES 2223 TECH POSTER, they're keeping the hybrid top sheet design for another year. My guess is it's due to supply chain issues early in the season. They did the same with the PYL and Jackpot this year.


Discontinuing the Y?

I wanted one to start the season but went with Hybrid (which is awesome). Not sure I can handle the Optimistic - maybe they tone it down for 2023?


----------



## Craig64

Jkb818 said:


> Anyone see if the Burton Showstopper was removed for 23?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure if it is..., can't see it in the pre-orders here in Oz.










Snowboards


Shop the latest season snowboards for men, women & kids. We have the top brands & set-ups for Australian snowboarding, plus free shipping over $99.99.




www.balmoralboards.com.au













Burton Snowboards







www.auski.com.au


----------



## LyndoW76

I know it's not a "board" question, but it is related to the catalogs! I'm looking at a new pair of snowboarding trousers next season, I've had my Volcom Lo Gore-tex ones for a few years now and I love them but could do with a second pair. Looking at the Volcom catalog above the Lo doesn't seem to exist anymore, anyone know what the closest version from the current catalog is?


----------



## Kevington

LyndoW76 said:


> I know it's not a "board" question, but it is related to the catalogs! I'm looking at a new pair of snowboarding trousers next season, I've had my Volcom Lo Gore-tex ones for a few years now and I love them but could do with a second pair. Looking at the Volcom catalog above the Lo doesn't seem to exist anymore, anyone know what the closest version from the current catalog is?


Its the 'Stone Gore-tex', same pant but elasticated around the bottom. I have the Longo pants with the same elasticated cuff and its great, no more moving the bottom of my pants out the way every time I strap in.


----------



## LyndoW76

Kevington said:


> Its the 'Stone Gore-tex', same pant but elasticated around the bottom. I have the Longo pants with the same elasticated cuff and its great, no more moving the bottom of my pants out the way every time I strap in.


oh cool, thanks!


----------



## Kevington

I think its available this year too so you might get a pair on discount as its approaching the end of the season.


----------



## tycody17

I thought the Guch jacket would be more of this peachy color, but maybe this photo is just bad lighting of the light pink seen in the catalog?


----------



## RadDad801

You can see Guch wearing the jacket in this photo.

__
http://instagr.am/p/CZvhrpFLjpH/

and this one.

__
http://instagr.am/p/CZ0BbJRPYuD/


----------



## tycody17

Nice! Thanks for sharing. Really wish we could see the colors of the Burton AK stretch hover for 22-23. Anyone seen anything? 
Haven’t tried on the hover or Guch but love the style of both


----------



## Etienne

Mega merc split? Hell yeah! 22/23 Mega Split (Montana Precut Skins Included)


----------



## RadDad801

Is there a big market for all mountain freestyle splits? I have been debating picking one up, but would lean more towards big mountain/powder.


----------



## Surgeon

RadDad801 said:


> Is there a big market for all mountain freestyle splits? I have been debating picking one up, but would lean more towards big mountain/powder.


As someone who has zero need for a split and won't pick one up unless I move very far away from my current location, I was asking myself that same question...


----------



## Jkb818

RadDad801 said:


> Is there a big market for all mountain freestyle splits? I have been debating picking one up, but would lean more towards big mountain/powder.


Yeah wouldn’t be my first choice or something I’d ever want probably. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rip154

It's not that bad really. I don't split when conditions are ideal, and medium flex camber boards make great splitboards, plus you can actually have fun on the way down. See way too many people pivot around with stiff tired legs on Flagships and Ultracrafts. Splitboarding in deep powder is a chore anyways.


----------



## Nivek

RadDad801 said:


> Is there a big market for all mountain freestyle splits? I have been debating picking one up, but would lean more towards big mountain/powder.


I mean there is something to be said about riding what you know, but I generally don't get the draw to a twin or even directional twin split. Unless you just have to be able to slam it switch in the back country then great. But if you're like sessioning a jump in the BC, wouldn't you want a sled instead of a split anyhow? Sure, money is a thing and splits are cheaper than a sled, but like...


----------



## Snowdaddy

There's this from Tur snowboards. I have the solid version and I wouldn't exactly call it "playful". Maybe for an advanced freestyle rider.



https://tursnowboards.com/product/tica/


----------



## Kevington

It might be mostly for the Euro market. Sledding is not a thing here so backcountry freestyle is still lift, hike or split access only, usually some combination of the three. I've seen a good amount of Jones mountain twin splitboards around the Alps.


----------



## timmytard

AC93 said:


> Would like to know when the YES AFH comes out.
> View attachment 161385


I seen Bret tippie riding this thing at whistler last year.
It looked fuckin' awesome.
Bastard wouldn't let me try it though.

I searched around but couldn't find anything about it anywhere.

TT


----------



## AC93

timmytard said:


> I seen Bret tippie riding this thing at whistler last year.
> It looked fuckin' awesome.
> Bastard wouldn't let me try it though.
> 
> I searched around but couldn't find anything about it anywhere.
> 
> TT


Yeah, I see that he made a video about the board, on Youtube.


----------



## timmytard

AC93 said:


> Yeah, I see that he made a video about the board, on Youtube.


Cool i haven't seen it yet.
Thanks i can't wait to watch it.

TT


----------



## Etienne

RadDad801 said:


> Is there a big market for all mountain freestyle splits? I have been debating picking one up, but would lean more towards big mountain/powder.


It's not like you're going to spin bs rodeos, but you might like a more playful feeling on the way down, for little jumps and even the way you turn. I mean on the level of performance of a mega merc, your very unlikely to hit any "skill cap". So for 99,99% of people it's more about the feeling and the way you ride it rather than "freeride performance". That's why I love my sickstick! 

Also riding switch is crucial in some exposed traverses too, as you have to be on your toe edge. And on some day I can ride quite some groomers with the split (to warm up, after, in between small tours etc.ł

So yup, I could definitely ride a mega merc split! 

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

I found a Peter Sutherland K2 Instrument, hoping it lives up to the hype. It’s going to be my daily carver.


----------



## Scalpelman

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I found a Peter Sutherland K2 Instrument, hoping it lives up to the hype. It’s going to be my daily carver.


Psychedelic one with the mushie? Cool graphics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NT.Thunder

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I found a Peter Sutherland K2 Instrument, hoping it lives up to the hype. It’s going to be my daily carver.


I'd so love that board. You've ridden the Yup right, would love to know how similar/different these boards are. Big fan of that graphc also, what size?


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Scalpelman said:


> Psychedelic one with the mushie? Cool graphics
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s reeeaaalllll fun to look at



NT.Thunder said:


> I'd so love that board. You've ridden the Yup right, would love to know how similar/different these boards are. Big fan of that graphc also, what size?


I haven’t ridden the Yup. But I’ve heard either around here or somewhere else that it’s a similar kind of thing. I have the 154, aside from the cool mushroom and base I like that the orange almost looks like a rental Rossi or something. Almost has a thrift vibe about it.


----------



## ridethecliche

NT.Thunder said:


> I'd so love that board. You've ridden the Yup right, would love to know how similar/different these boards are. Big fan of that graphc also, what size?


I'll ride his instrument and compare to the yup 😁


----------



## Etienne

Jake Blauvelt making a short fat? This has to make me interested!








Ride Peace Seeker Snowboard 2023


Free Shipping & Lowest Price Guarantee! The Ride Peace Seeker Snowboard 2023 is in stock now.




www.evo.com


----------



## WigMar

Etienne said:


> Jake Blauvelt making a short fat? This has to make me interested!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ride Peace Seeker Snowboard 2023
> 
> 
> Free Shipping & Lowest Price Guarantee! The Ride Peace Seeker Snowboard 2023 is in stock now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.evo.com


The Peace Seeker has a bi-radial sidecut that I think I'd have to try before buying. It's an impossibly tiny 4.5m at the tips and a bigger but still small 7.5m in the center. I wonder how that feels. Should be good in hardpack trees- conditions I rarely ever experience personally.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

That is a weird shape, can’t place my finger on why


----------



## Etienne

Yeah the specs are... Intriguing. Definitely like to try before hand! 

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Rip154

The snowpoets really had their way with the description on that one, so besides feeling a little nauseous, it looks like a good board.


----------



## Triple8Sol

The new all mountain Singular & Singular Twin are definitely on my radar. They answered some of your requests and will be offering the Souly Grail in a new smaller 153 size as well as a tweaked women's version called the Wasabi.

2022/2023 Amplid Catalog


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Singular would definitely be on my radar if I hadn’t just filled that spot.


----------



## timmz32

loving the Capita Scotty stevens pro with the throwback to noah saleznek and collab with zero and Theory skate shop. might just have to pick it up for the wall at least. burton custom looks pretty sick with the core window cutout and the bright pink base. bataleons+ line up is interesting but i think they should be adding that stuff to the evil twin and goliath as it is.


----------



## d3tro

Etienne said:


> Jake Blauvelt making a short fat? This has to make me interested!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ride Peace Seeker Snowboard 2023
> 
> 
> Free Shipping & Lowest Price Guarantee! The Ride Peace Seeker Snowboard 2023 is in stock now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.evo.com


That tail...Gotta be careful with thoses two pointy ends for not damaging them.

Envoyé de mon A100 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## EmreSnw

When its hard to find a board, colors and images are not really important.
I don’t know why Burton doesn’t craft freestyle soft or medium and true twin boards much, but alotof directional twin. As far i know, there are few true twins.

Freethinker is stiff.
Blossom but no wide option, (it may be stiff too i’m not sure).
There is only Process Camber (with panda), but stance locations are not 0. So i don’t know if its ok to say they are true twin.?


----------



## Surgeon

EmreSnw said:


> When its hard to find a board, colors and images are not really important.
> I don’t know why Burton doesn’t craft freestyle soft or medium and true twin boards much, but alotof directional twin. As far i know, there are few true twins.
> 
> Freethinker is stiff.
> Blossom but no wide option, (it may be stiff too i’m not sure).
> There is only Process Camber (with panda), but stance locations are not 0. So i don’t know if its ok to say they are true twin.?


You're not the first to say that the Freethinker is stiff but there's this girl/lady at my home mountain riding one and she told me that she was surprised how soft it was compared to her former Nitro team (which I have zero experience withf)... and she's not a powerful rider honestly (although she is good).


----------



## Nivek

WigMar said:


> The Peace Seeker has a bi-radial sidecut that I think I'd have to try before buying. It's an impossibly tiny 4.5m at the tips and a bigger but still small 7.5m in the center. I wonder how that feels. Should be good in hardpack trees- conditions I rarely ever experience personally.


I have not ridden it, but haven't heard anything bad yet about it. And Chilton is one of the better board engineers out there, especially with sidecut wizadry. He made the Warpig and the Timeless work.


----------



## mjayvee

Anybody looking at the Yes. Standard Uninc? 

I find that board very intriguing for a “Quiver of One.”


----------



## weather_nerd

Etienne said:


> Forgot that Swoard has been demoing a wider, softboot only, board. Supposedly work great with negative angles and flies in powder… sounds like a more aggressive Korua to me. To be produced next year apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


I've been keeping an eye on this board... waiting go see some reviews. I also looked at the specs and expected it to be a bit wider than it is, so I'm not sure...



super-rad said:


> The newest episode the Slush Video Magazine has a segment from the trade show - good look at few new boards. I was interested to see the K2 Antidote that Sage was riding during Natty Select.


Definitely hyped on this and the passport. Anti-hyped that they discontinued the Manifest Team to introduce these two, but maybe one/both will be better. K2 is producing some amazing boards right now.



the_wallcrawler said:


> Discontinuing the Y?
> 
> I wanted one to start the season but went with Hybrid (which is awesome). Not sure I can handle the Optimistic - maybe they tone it down for 2023?


I was disappointed to see that too. I just ordered a previous season's Y and I guess it'll also be my last one. But I think the Hybrid Uninc may also be a sort-of replacement?



MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I found a Peter Sutherland K2 Instrument, hoping it lives up to the hype. It’s going to be my daily carver.


I have the Instrument but not the Peter Sutherland graphic. Hands down one of my favorite boards that I've ever ridden. Everyone is different, but for me the hype is very well deserved. Considering ordering another one, but I'm trying The Y from Yes first. My only gripe with the Instrument is that I wish it was slightly wider. But still, amazing. I hope they keep it around for a long, long time.

Adding my own hype: I've wanted to get on a Bataleon for a long time. The Carver always looked amazing to me on paper but it's a bit too narrow for me. I know that I'd boot out unless I rode really steep angels. So, I'm super hyped on the Bataleon Cruiser for this upcoming season. Similar shape to the Carver but wider. Also hyped to see that it has a medium flex (according to Evo, but who knows?). I'm hoping it is soft enough so that I can do some Japanese-style soul carving without having to give it 110% effort.


----------



## Yeahti87

mjayvee said:


> Anybody looking at the Yes. Standard Uninc?
> 
> I find that board very intriguing for a “Quiver of One.”


That’s a rebranded Yes Ghost. So a Standard with a modern camber. And indeed the Ghost was a great quiver of one, my friend owns one in 156.


----------



## boardoftheworld

Does anyone have an updated link for the 2023 catalogs? The link shared earlier in the the thread http://www.zuzupopo.com/xe/index.php?mid=catalog&category=255480 now gives a server error and redirects to a page where none of the links work. I am trying to track down the new Jones or Bataleon catalogs.


----------



## robotfood99

boardoftheworld said:


> Does anyone have an updated link for the 2023 catalogs? The link shared earlier in the the thread http://www.zuzupopo.com/xe/index.php?mid=catalog&category=255480 now gives a server error and redirects to a page where none of the links work. I am trying to track down the new Jones or Bataleon catalogs.


That page went down a few months ago. Hope it comes back because it was a great reference site. A partial listing is here but has very few 2023 catalogs: zuzupopo Publisher Publications - Issuu

☆2022-2023 SNOWBOARD WEB CATALOG☆ | スノーボード GOLGODA ゴルゴダ. This is a retailer in Japan, which means only the brands they carry are shown (no Jones) and, oh, Japanese.


----------



## boardoftheworld

robotfood99 said:


> That page went down a few months ago. Hope it comes back because it was a great reference site. A partial listing is here but has very few 2023 catalogs: zuzupopo Publisher Publications - Issuu
> 
> ☆2022-2023 SNOWBOARD WEB CATALOG☆ | スノーボード GOLGODA ゴルゴダ. This is a retailer in Japan, which means only the brands they carry are shown (no Jones) and, oh, Japanese.


Thank you so much for the help and sharing the link you had!


----------



## Etienne

Damnit, I wanted a Slash Vertical split so bad already, but now this review has dropped I way too close to pulling the trigger. Except I have zero reason to replace my split… 🤔


----------



## Braddy_Aus

boisell said:


> I'm hoping that 0 camber in the tips makes it less catchy and easier to be lazy. If that's the case. I'm def getting one.


I've got the previous UME at a 154 size and I'm 84 kg 176cm. Tad undersize but for riding here in Aus I like
it. I have a bit more weight and control and don't find it to be that full on tbh, it's a board I've felt so comfortable with and has pushed my experience and confidence the last season.

I also have a 151 sickstick which I might upgrade though I do really want to keep it but I am overly excited about quite a few boards this year.
I have had my eyes on a korua dart or split, but the new Rome peaceseeker and mnt pig looks amazing. Otherwise the Cardiff goat or swell in splits, nitro charger....K2 has a few nice boards out too.


----------

